# Dolphins



## Fusion (Mar 25, 2006)

Any book recommendations for Dolphins? Thanks


----------



## J. Bryan Shoup (Mar 26, 2006)

I wasn't aware they had evolved that ability. I feel strangely threatened now.


----------



## BrotherCactus (Mar 28, 2006)

Anything john lilly ever wrote (about dolphins).


----------



## fadeintoyou (Apr 5, 2006)

Island of the Blue Dolphins is an obvious choice. (it's a bit of a classic)

I checked out Music Of Dolphins from the library once and it was okay.

There is another one that was good but I can't remember the name of it.


----------



## crash (Apr 23, 2006)

Day of the Dolphin
Orca
Sea as Mirror

Those last two are both about killer whales, which are a species of dolphin.

There was also a book for older beginning readers (can't think how else to put it) about a girl who was raised by dolphins and ended up in a facility with other feral children. I don't know the name of it, unfortunately.

To Touch a Wild Dolphin sounds hokey, but it's about the research that went into the social habits of the dolphins at Monkey Mia, Western Australia. Very readable and entertaining.

Can't think of any others off the top of my head.

Edited to say that I found the feral child book -- Music of Dolphins, by Karen Hesse.


----------



## Fusion (May 26, 2006)

These books aren't listed on Amazon, any suggestions?


----------



## New Moon (May 26, 2006)

J. Bryan Shoup said:
			
		

> I wasn't aware they had evolved that ability. I feel strangely threatened now.


    hahaha. funny.;D


----------

